# residual stenosis ?? peripheral can you charge



## jhcpc09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Regarding the peripheral intervention coding.  If a physician angioplasties and patient has residual stenosis in treated area so physician stents the same area due to the residual stenosis can the angioplasty be charged in additon to the stenting?  In 2010 it could be charged seperatley and for some reason I am thinking that they kept the rule in place for 2011 but I can't locate my source or any information regarding whether or not it is appropriate to charge for residual stenosis.  Please help!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 8, 2011)

jhcpc09 said:


> Regarding the peripheral intervention coding.  If a physician angioplasties and patient has residual stenosis in treated area so physician stents the same area due to the residual stenosis can the angioplasty be charged in additon to the stenting?  In 2010 it could be charged seperatley and for some reason I am thinking that they kept the rule in place for 2011 but I can't locate my source or any information regarding whether or not it is appropriate to charge for residual stenosis.  Please help!



Good question. Based on what I have read the only time angioplasty would be coded is when it is the sole intervention performed these days 2011.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 8, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Good question. Based on what I have read the only time angioplasty would be coded is when it is the sole intervention performed these days 2011.



Also i found this article which says these new codes get rid of the "intent" rule with the angioplasties. I think this is what you are looking for.

http://aimsymposium.com/pdf/vei/4258.pdf


Copy and paste this.


----------



## jhcpc09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the article.  Great help!!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 9, 2011)

jhcpc09 said:


> Thanks for the article.  Great help!!!




Your Welcome


----------

